# Book review: Findepenence day



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I recently won this book:

http://www.findependenceday.com/cms/

It's terrible. I got 3 chapters in and just couldn't take it anymore. It's garbage and really pushes that home ownership is a cornerstone of financial independence. We of course all know that is false. That book sucks.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I haven't read it yet although I've heard about it, from the author himself at various conferences and talks and such.

Great endorsement none :biggrin-new:


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I gave it to my girlfriend as a primer. When she as off for a run I thought I would take a read and was pretty horrified. Not only for the stuff I wrote above but it certainly has a mysogynistic tone to it that I didn't appreciate. It's rare that I get something for free and feel ripped off.

Women are just as good as men at math and financial decisions. I would argue occasionally better too.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

You titled this thread 'Book review' but I'm still waiting to read one. So far all I've read is your opinion that it is garbage, sucks, has a mysogynisitic tone, and that you don't think home ownership is all its cracked up to be. 
Is it possible we disagree on the merits of other books as well - but that your opinion should be given weight for no particular reason?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

What can I say: I'm concise.

I would recommend you don't waste your time reading it.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Home ownership is not for everybody, but I suspect that the vast majority of Canadians would see that as the cornerstone for financial independence. It provides stability. By having a mortgage, it forces us to save. In this sense, home ownership is leceraging. Traditionally, home values seem to have gone up and recently seem to have climbed up quickly.

Can one do better in places like the stock market? Definitely. However, I'm going to guess that lots of people have seen tremendous growth in their property values


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

It's true, I go back and forth with it. That's actually the cornerstone of government pensions. It forces people to save 8% of their paycheck (in BC at least). The matching 8% obviously helps but it helps to explain why base salary of government positions are lower than private sector.

Forced savings regardless of how you do it is a huge cornerstone. 

I just see the huge push for home ownership in a book right now to be a bit out-dated, particularly to young people. The advantage of renting and living below ones means at a young age can play a huge factor in achieving financial independence. Buying a house I don't think does.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

"Here is a review on a book I did not read .... take my work for it and don't read it, because I didn't either"

Really?....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ :biggrin:


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Ag Driver said:


> "Here is a review on a book I did not read .... take my work for it and don't read it, because I didn't either"
> 
> Really?....


1) Quotes don't mean what you think they mean;
2) Three chapters in and it was beyond saving. Just trying to save some people some time and money;


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

none said:


> 1) Quotes don't mean what you think they mean;


My apologies, I only did a quick review of your post; I didn't actually read it. I thought I quoted you correctly. :stupid:


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

^ Ha! that was pretty good.


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

I read wealthy barber and now reading wealthy barber returns really thumbs up


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

none said:


> Forced savings regardless of how you do it is a huge cornerstone.
> 
> I just see the huge push for home ownership in a book right now to be a bit out-dated, particularly to young people. The advantage of renting and living below ones means at a young age can play a huge factor in achieving financial independence. Buying a house I don't think does.


+1


----------

